# My 12 week old is talking!!



## pluto (Oct 27, 2011)

I can't even believe how quickly my baby tiel started to talk. A couple of weeks ago we noticed that it was doing the wolf whistle once and a while then a couple of days later it started to do this clicking noise like I do when I am talking with it.... like clicking my tongue type of noise. Then it started to whistle the sound of "pretty bird" and it only took a couple of days to turn from a whistle into actual talking. Now very clearly it will make the tongue clicking noise and clearly keep saying "pretty bird" "pretty pretty bird"
It is just soooo adorable!! 
And I guess this is a pretty good clue that our bird is a male because I doubt a female could pick up the language talk this quickly.

I have not worked on teaching it to talk but maybe it is time I get more serious now that I know his potential. 

I am really curious to hear from others here, what is the youngest your tiel has talked? 12 weeks seems so amazing to me but maybe it isn't that unusual??? To be honest, we started to really think we had a female because he is so quiet usually and so cuddly. His personality seemed more like a female but now with the clear talk I am thinking it must be a male for sure.

How old were your tiels when they started to say their first words?


----------

